# Kempton AES show



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Am I right in thinking the Kempton AES show is fast approaching? 2nd October?

Who's going?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im going am bringing Ewan and Gill . Yup its the 2nd


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Yay! I've got the day off work and will def' be there! Gutted I couldn't make it to Leeds today :rant2:


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

:2thumb:I'm going. Got my train tickets yesterday!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Ill be there to, hope its as good as last year, was a great show.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I still have spaces in my car for anyone from Portsmouth/ Southampton areas that want a lift.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Im hopefully goin with the mrs's cya there Jamie n everyone else: victory:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll be there


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

hoping to be there


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Having failed to get in to the reptile expo the other week I'll definitely be at this one!


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

should be there  : victory:


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

What is the Kempton AES show as I am new to the Expo thing and don't want to miss out on a show if there is one.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

AES Annual Exhibition and Trade Fair 2010 event listing - Amateur Entomologists' Society (AES)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

hoping to be there


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Plenty of people going! I may just make an appearance!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Im
going


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll be there


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I think I want to go and I dont even keep spiders :gasp:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

wohic said:


> I think I want to go and I dont even keep spiders :gasp:


Of course you want to go - spiders are awsome!


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

living in basingstoke, it will be rude not too

me the misses and youngest lad will be there

: victory:


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll come . By then I will have submitted my thesis of DOOM (Yuppee!) and will be a normal person, free to have hobbies and interests again.

Anoyne know if Custom Made Aquaria people will be there? I got one of their arboreal tanks at the reptile expo and need more :no1:

PS - might be able to give a lift to anyone from around Cambridge or Royston for petrol moneys


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

I'm hopeing to go!!! It's my other half's b day so think I could be disowened for going might need a lift if any one will be coming through Stevenage!!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> I'm hopeing to go!!! It's my other half's b day so think I could be disowened for going might need a lift if any one will be coming through Stevenage!!


If were about mate u can hop in with us


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Nice josh cheers how's the burgandy?? :no1:


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Nice josh cheers how's the burgandy?? :no1:


shes doin fine  stuck her in an exo with a well deep dark hide n she hasnt moved from it lol (bein in premolt didnt expect her to do much explorin lol) that bloomin bit of wood that was in the enclosure you gave me lol i thought it looked well smart so i stuck it in the exo, next day it was bloomin moldy! duno what it is about my house lol everythink goes moldy even cork bark haha
Edit: i was also tryna get some good macro of the lycosa n the bloomin thing jumped on the lense n scared the crap outa me


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biffy said:


> I'm hopeing to go!!! It's my other half's b day so think I could be disowened for going might need a lift if any one will be coming through Stevenage!!


Ask Jamie hes right near you 



Chaika said:


> I'll come . By then I will have submitted my thesis of DOOM (Yuppee!) and will be a normal person, free to have hobbies and interests again.
> 
> Anoyne know if Custom Made Aquaria people will be there? I got one of their arboreal tanks at the reptile expo and need more :no1:
> 
> PS - might be able to give a lift to anyone from around Cambridge or Royston for petrol moneys


Custom Aquaria stalls are always there . Also house of spiders might be there.


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

:lol2: yeah I tried a couple of time to take some pictures on my phone of them and they scared the crap out of me each time!!!!! Lol fast little buggers!!!!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> :lol2: yeah I tried a couple of time to take some pictures on my phone of them and they scared the crap out of me each time!!!!! Lol fast little buggers!!!!


you know there an intresting sp. when yu get em home n they nail somthink strait away lol cant wait for the burgandy to molt lol
gona be easyer to sex than john holmes (hopefuly it isnt one though lol)


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

:lol2: yeah they are very interesting!!!! they eat every single time food is offered!!!! you will have to post some pics when she moults!!!!!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> :lol2: yeah they are very interesting!!!! they eat every single time food is offered!!!! you will have to post some pics when she moults!!!!!


yea im gonna do another big photoshoot in a couple of weeks i think mebe stick a couple of new vids up 2


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Yay, will be there


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

will be coming for my birthday


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

I was hoping to but then got a date clash.

Gotta go on safari to Kenya instead. 

Life sucks.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

wohic said:


> I think I want to go and I dont even keep spiders :gasp:


Is it just to see me again...eh...?  lol



Chaika said:


> I'll come . By then I will have submitted my thesis of DOOM (Yuppee!) and will be a normal person, free to have hobbies and interests again.
> 
> Anoyne know if Custom Made Aquaria people will be there? I got one of their arboreal tanks at the reptile expo and need more :no1:
> 
> PS - might be able to give a lift to anyone from around Cambridge or Royston for petrol moneys


Custom Aquaria have been there the last 2 years, so there is a good chance they'll be there again! :2thumb: 



Biffy said:


> I'm hopeing to go!!! It's my other half's b day so think I could be disowened for going might need a lift if any one will be coming through Stevenage!!


Mate you are more then welcome to grab a seat in my car. For you, it would be door to door service (only cos you live in St Evenage!) : victory:



forever_20one said:


> Yay, will be there


Something tells me I need to meet you...:whistling2: 



Lucky Eddie said:


> I was hoping to but then got a date clash.
> 
> Gotta go on safari to Kenya instead.
> 
> Life sucks.


Well done, your now the least popular person in this thread! 

Seriously though, Kenya? Wow! Have a great time! : victory:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Cheers jamie!!!!!! Looking forward too it mate!!!! : victory:


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

I will be there hopefully, and my 2 kids will no doubt make me spend lots of money!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Biffy said:


> Cheers jamie!!!!!! Looking forward too it mate!!!! : victory:


No worries, I'm going down on my own at the moment so it's no bother at all. Plus I have plenty of space in the car for purchases!


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Nice one cheers jamie!!:no1:


----------



## Simonclarke2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

ill be there  reptile expo was wicked... want to see what i can get myself in to trouble with from here... luckily SWMBO is at work


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Something tells me I need to meet you...:whistling2:




Ooh :blush: Come say hello (no one else does :devil


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Jamie said:


> Is it just to see me again...eh...?  lol



Darn it my secret crush has been exposed :blush:



:lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Well done, your now the least popular person in this thread!
> 
> Seriously though, Kenya? Wow! Have a great time! : victory:


I cant be.........I have GBB slings for sale! 

Thanks Mate, cant wait.

Plenty of pics to follow. It would be nice to bump into a Kili mustard or two.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Ooh :blush: Come say hello (no one else does :devil


Hey, I did didn't I :whistling2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Willenium said:


> Hey, I did didn't I :whistling2:



That is true :hmm: : victory: You're the odd one. Will see you again I'm sure!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Ooh :blush: Come say hello (no one else does :devil


I will 

Although, if you see me 1st, don't be shy! I'm a friendly chap!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

We're going


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I will
> 
> Although, if you see me 1st, don't be shy! I'm a friendly chap!



I don't think I'd recongnise you. Or see past the money in my hand. I'm also far too shy :blush:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Is there any meet planned for after? Or is it not a big enough show? lol

I'd love to have a drink with some fellow invert keepers.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> I don't think I'd recongnise you. Or see past the money in my hand. I'm also far too shy :blush:


These people found me at the BTS!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/520150-only-bts-exhibition-thread.html 



forever_20one said:


> Is there any meet planned for after? Or is it not a big enough show? lol
> 
> I'd love to have a drink with some fellow invert keepers.


Not a bad idea! I think someone should organise one..:whistling2:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Hoping to get there!!!!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Jamie said:


> These people found me at the BTS!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/520150-only-bts-exhibition-thread.html
> 
> ...


Go for it!! :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Might be going!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I would but unfortunately I can't drive and I don't know of anyone from area going down. Train journey and prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> That is true :hmm: : victory: You're the odd one. Will see you again I'm sure!


I am most certainly odd at times :lol2: If you don't spot me first, I shall come and chat when I find you


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> I would but unfortunately I can't drive and I don't know of anyone from area going down. Train journey and prices are ridiculous.


If you can afford to get to Stevenage you can jump in with me? Nottingham to Stevenage and back is obviously cheaper on the train for you


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I'm really excited :blush:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I'm really excited :blush:


 Me too lol


----------



## sarahlou81 (Aug 25, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> I would but unfortunately I can't drive and I don't know of anyone from area going down. Train journey and prices are ridiculous.


 
i am trying to swap my shift so we can go. if you can get to castle donington & i can change my shift then i can pick u up from there. should know in a few hours when i go work


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll deffo be going.

I'm traveling up from Warminster and will probably have a couple of free seats in the car if anyone is struggling with transport. 

My route will be A36-A303-M3 so if your on or nearly on my way give me a shout, i am prepared to do fairly local pickups but this will require a small donation for fuel. if you on my route its a free ride.

PM me if you might want a lift.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Im definitely going, should be on the Invicta table again selling cambridgei (of various sizes) and irminia
Hopefully I'll be conserving my energies as Ive got to get to Harlow afterwards and do a gig, plus Im also gigging the night before. Pass the Red Bull !!!!

Lots of us usually meet upstairs near where they sell the tea and coffee - there's a smokers area up there and space to lounge around.
See you all soon, and _forever_ plz come and say hello this time


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Im definitely going, should be on the Invicta table again selling cambridgei (of various sizes) and irminia
> Hopefully I'll be conserving my energies as Ive got to get to Harlow afterwards and do a gig, plus Im also gigging the night before. Pass the Red Bull !!!!
> 
> Lots of us usually meet upstairs near where they sell the tea and coffee - there's a smokers area up there and space to lounge around.
> See you all soon, and _forever_ plz come and say hello this time


Is the show ready for Pete on redbull? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Im definitely going, should be on the Invicta table again selling cambridgei (of various sizes) and irminia
> Hopefully I'll be conserving my energies as Ive got to get to Harlow afterwards and do a gig, plus Im also gigging the night before. Pass the Red Bull !!!!
> 
> Lots of us usually meet upstairs near where they sell the tea and coffee - there's a smokers area up there and space to lounge around.
> See you all soon, and _forever_ plz come and say hello this time



Yay, I'll see you there.


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Im definitely going, should be on the Invicta table again selling cambridgei (of various sizes) and irminia
> Hopefully I'll be conserving my energies as Ive got to get to Harlow afterwards and do a gig, plus Im also gigging the night before. Pass the Red Bull !!!!
> 
> Lots of us usually meet upstairs near where they sell the tea and coffee - there's a smokers area up there and space to lounge around.
> See you all soon, and _forever_ plz come and say hello this time


 Hi Pete. Have pmed you. How much will your P. irminia be? : victory:

see you all there!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Chaika said:


> I'll come . By then I will have submitted my thesis of DOOM (Yuppee!) and will be a normal person, free to have hobbies and interests again.
> 
> Anoyne know if Custom Made Aquaria people will be there? I got one of their arboreal tanks at the reptile expo and need more :no1:
> 
> PS - might be able to give a lift to anyone from around Cambridge or Royston for petrol moneys


Yep we will indeed be there.


----------



## mickeyinu (Sep 15, 2010)

i never been to a show before i would love to go but way to far from me :censor:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

mickeyinu said:


> i never been to a show before i would love to go but way to far from me :censor:


If you're only in Luton it's not that far on the train.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Im definitely going, should be on the Invicta table again selling cambridgei (of various sizes) and irminia
> Hopefully I'll be conserving my energies as Ive got to get to Harlow afterwards and do a gig, plus Im also gigging the night before. Pass the Red Bull !!!!
> 
> Lots of us usually meet upstairs near where they sell the tea and coffee - there's a smokers area up there and space to lounge around.
> See you all soon, and _forever_ plz come and say hello this time


U taking any h.incei I wanna set up a commune


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

See you all tomorrow! Should be a good one!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

:no1:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Me and Chris are going with Vicky and Josh (can't remember his username on here lol) if anyone sees us feel free to say hello! We will come up to the tea bit and have a natter... I've got rid of Tyler for the day so will be more sociable :lol2: we're not buying anything (or not intending to :lol2 so we're really only there to socialise. Pete look forward to seeing you! I shall take a pic of your snake for you to see  and Jamie! I didn't think you had spiders anymore?? We shall say hi, haven't seen you for ages xx


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

mickeyinu said:


> i never been to a show before i would love to go but way to far from me :censor:


Too far:gasp: Its only about 45 miles from you, so about an hour. Think yourself lucky, its over 240 miles from us:devil:


----------



## sarahlou81 (Aug 25, 2010)

was going but my car has got other ideas and isnt working at the min. so gonna have to miss it this year :cussing:


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Would dearly have loved to been able to attend, but that distance is too much for me to travel


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm going, I'm making my mum drive, she doesn't even like inverts and it's like 2 hours away. She must feel bad about me going back to uni Sunday. :whistling2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Would love to make it over, but it won't be happening this year I'm afraid.


----------



## RyanL (Jan 20, 2010)

As I live about a 10 minute walk away I guess it would be rude not to pop in and have a look/spending spree! just need to make some room and warn the wife first!
It's this show that got me into the hobby in the first place, saw it advertised locally a couple of years ago and popped along with my eldest and it's been downhill ever since!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> I'm going, I'm making my mum drive, she doesn't even like inverts and it's like 2 hours away. She must feel bad about me going back to uni Sunday. :whistling2:





RyanL said:


> As I live about a 10 minute walk away I guess it would be rude not to pop in and have a look/spending spree! just need to make some room and warn the wife first!
> It's this show that got me into the hobby in the first place, saw it advertised locally a couple of years ago and popped along with my eldest and it's been downhill ever since!


Come say hello if you see me, I'm the bald, speccy one with a t-shirt saying who I am...:whistling2: : victory:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah i going this year its a bit of a trek and do have one spare seat if anyone wants it


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got bk gotta day it weren't great should be renamed the stick insect show


----------



## mickeyinu (Sep 15, 2010)

werent that good then ?


----------



## Simonclarke2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Just got bk gotta day it weren't great should be renamed the stick insect show


what where you expecting? :lol2:


----------



## Simonclarke2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

picked myself up loads of mantids  a few stick insects and am emporer scorp


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Simonclarke2000 said:


> what where you expecting? :lol2:


Domno I stupidly assumed there would be loads of spiders but I have more then were there? Spidershop was one of the only spider stand I think there was 4 or 5 stands selling spies and 7 million selling butterflys, and stick insects all the old people were causing traffic jams down the isles trying to look and the dead butterflys and stuff I spoke to a few peps tho, house of spiders were even there either and I went purposely to get some tanks from them got a few more custom aquaria tanks and a chilibrachy fibratus and a purple avid so not all bad no incei there tho:bash:


----------



## Simonclarke2000 (Mar 3, 2009)

yeh not much spider wise, what there was, there where loads of...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

There was millions of obts gutted I didn't buy one now


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Bear in mind this is the AES's show so you will get lots of insect stock both dead and alive, long before the spider hobby got going these type of shows were lots of men in quilted suits or waistcoats looking at pinned specimen, and to those that have been round a long time the spider keepers at these things are still the new comers : victory:


----------



## Lex (Sep 11, 2008)

I was there. I bought things. I then went to the pub. All in all a good day out.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I enjoyed it, a good mix of stuff, would have liked to see more spiders especially ones that I wanted, but then it's not a spider show so...

It's good to see stuff that you don't currently keep, got some ideas for things that I'd like to.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope there's even less spiders, true spiders are all good though. There needs to be more shows which sell something a bit different than some brown fuzzy ball on legs. Dont think anyone realises how boring it is browsing through 80 Tarantula's for sale when you looking for 1 thing different.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Oderus said:


> Bear in mind this is the AES's show so you will get lots of insect stock both dead and alive, long before the spider hobby got going these type of shows were lots of men in quilted suits or waistcoats looking at pinned specimen, and to those that have been round a long time the spider keepers at these things are still the new comers : victory:


Exactly.. if shows like this were to depend on our colour of the spectrum to survive, it would be doomed.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

It was a decent show I thought! Less spiders than usual, but to be honest that's only tacked onto the main point of the show anyway. 

If people want more variety to be sold, then they'd better get on with breeding it themselves


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I enjoyed it today. Met a few new faces, which is always good 

Picked up a large balfouri sling for £50, which is always good 

Went to the pub after, good food, good company, which is always good


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Could have been better, but I had a great day. very enjoyable


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Could have been better, but I had a great day. very enjoyable


Didn't see you at the pub...:whistling2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Good to have a day out but the show wasn't that impressive in fairness.

Picked up:

4 x L. violaceopes
1 x E. sp. Red
1 x P. cambridgei
1 x OBT
1 x P. cancerides
1 x C. fasciata

Shifted:

66 x OBT sling

Good that I managed to stock up a couple of places with my CB slings, bad that I came home with too many to shoehorn into the pet unit haha  Was quite funny to see one of the stalls selling my OBT batch from last year. They were going cheap too.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

LeviathanNI said:


> Exactly.. if shows like this were to depend on our colour of the spectrum to survive, it would be doomed.


Still trapsing thru millions of stick insect stands was jarring I spoke to jamie forever and ally and poco even if they didn't no who I was


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Didn't see you at the pub...:whistling2:



Everyone was obviously there before me, I didn't leave the show until closing, got to the pub about 5pm for a quick drink.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Everyone was obviously there before me, I didn't leave the show until closing, got to the pub about 5pm for a quick drink.


Ah I seeee... that's why. Yeh we all left before 5ish I believe...


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I enjoyed it, though im sure it wasnt as good as last years? Wanted to see some big beetles but there didnt seem to be any. Maybe because it was my first show last year so it would of always been good.

Dont think Kit(Forever_20one) was to impressed with my recommendation:blush: lol

I only saw one or two of you lot, and only because Kitty pointed you out lol


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

DannyB said:


> I enjoyed it, though im sure it wasnt as good as last years? Wanted to see some big beetles but there didnt seem to be any. Maybe because it was my first show last year so it would of always been good.
> 
> Dont think Kit(Forever_20one) was to impressed with my recommendation:blush: lol
> 
> I only saw one or two of you lot, and only because Kitty pointed you out lol


If u were with kit I spoke to u briefly!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Food was good though!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> If u were with kit I spoke to u briefly!


Yeah i was the tall ginger one lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> If u were with kit I spoke to u briefly!


I heard I missed you! I wasn't at the show for too long...


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Yeah i was the tall ginger one lol


I was the one who asked kit were all the spiders were ? thought the I was the short brown haired commoner wearing tracksuit bottoms, I missed u again ash who spotted me this time?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> I missed u again ash who spotted me this time?


I have my sources :whistling2:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Jay I was with jamie when you spoke to him!!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Biffy said:


> Jay I was with jamie when you spoke to him!!


Yeh I wonders if u was a forumite too, ash who spotted me this time? No one ever says hi I spoke to ally asking her to identifie something for me but she didn't recognise me


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> I spoke to ally asking her to identifie something for me but she didn't recognise me


Aww! Haha, did she not know it was you?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Aww! Haha, did she not know it was you?


Nobody did she probably still don't I spoke to a few people but didn't say who I was realy so they just thought I was some randomer!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I wonders if u was a forumite too, ash who spotted me this time? No one ever says hi I spoke to ally asking her to identifie something for me but she didn't recognise me


I never recognise ANYBODY! Although I may do next time now... People need to introduce themselves, I'm useless with names/faces!

But anyway... hi!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ally said:


> I never recognise ANYBODY! Although I may do next time now... People need to introduce themselves, I'm useless with names/faces!
> 
> But anyway... hi!


Yeh I was the one who called u a expert then got educated assuming them true spuds were t's


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I was the one who called u a expert then got educated assuming them true spuds were t's


Meh, those do look like T's! I only know because I own one already


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Ally said:


> Meh, those do look like T's! I only know because I own one already


Ah ok I still don't no what they were I was hoping for something kept communily so see them and got excited no body had incei? Unfortantly


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Few of us went had a good day, shame there were no interesting beetles, but picked up a few T's scorps and mantid's oh and a load of stickies.

Friends also got a few trade bits for her shop 

Paula


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

So when is the next half decent show? I might try to arrange a trip for the Ulsterfolk (God help you all!)


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Didn't see anybody I thought I would  No one really bloody says Hi to me either.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> Didn't see anybody I thought I would  No one really bloody says Hi to me either.


I spoke to u spider girl!


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Didn't see anybody I thought I would  No one really bloody says Hi to me either.


Sure if we meet up at the next one, we will take you with us for an Irish entertainment night


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I spoke to u spider girl!


I know, I know. Still didn't introduce yourself though, you could have been anyone.



LeviathanNI said:


> Sure if we meet up at the next one, we will take you with us for an Irish entertainment night


Sounds like a plan : victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> I know, I know. Still didn't introduce yourself though, you could have been anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan : victory:


Yeh hence the pics thread I though people would recognise each other I only noticed about 5 people thought I'd see more


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Well you won't need pics for us, as we tend to be heard before we are seen 

So when is the next 'big' meet?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh hence the pics thread I though people would recognise each other I only noticed about 5 people thought I'd see more




I don't tend to look through pages and pages of pictures. I'd say I'm pretty recognisable, so just wait for people to come up to me :blush: but no one introduces themselves, so usually I have no idea who they are


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> I don't tend to look through pages and pages of pictures. I'd say I'm pretty recognisable, so just wait for people to come up to me :blush: but no one introduces themselves, so usually I have no idea who they are


I was standing next to you when you was chatting to Pete at his stand. Waiting patiently to steal him for a look at a pokie.... would have said Hello but you seemed busy at the time lol


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

forever_20one said:


> Didn't see anybody I thought I would  No one really bloody says Hi to me either.


Goes both ways 

I did see you a couple of times but you were chatting and I didn't want to butt in just to say hi! I'm not exctiting enough for that.
People usually either regognise me or Lex though, so at least that makes it a bit easier for me to say hi.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I had a couple of people come up to me and ask me if I was Jamie off RFUK! Must be my shiney head that makes me stand out!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I don't tend to look through pages and pages of pictures. I'd say I'm pretty recognisable, so just wait for people to come up to me :blush: but no one introduces themselves, so usually I have no idea who they are


 Do you have blonde hair atm?


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Ally said:


> Goes both ways
> 
> I did see you a couple of times but you were chatting and I didn't want to butt in just to say hi! I'm not exctiting enough for that.
> People usually either regognise me or Lex though, so at least that makes it a bit easier for me to say hi.


I saw you with Ash....: victory:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Jamie said:


> I had a couple of people come up to me and ask me if I was Jamie off RFUK! Must be my shiney head that makes me stand out!


Or possibly the 'Jamie' tshirt?



MissCat said:


> I saw you with Ash....: victory:


Rubbish!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Ally said:


> Or possibly the 'Jamie' tshirt?
> 
> 
> Rubbish!


 Rubbish as in, no I didn't (it was the legs that made me think it was you lol). Or rubbish that I didn't say hello? lol. I didn't realise it was you til you walked off with Ash and I was mildly preoccupied with all the pretties ^_^


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

MissCat said:


> Do you have blonde hair atm?


She has black hair I saw u cat


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MissCat said:


> I saw you with Ash....: victory:


I saw you and said hi! And I have just realised now that I should have bought those stick insects! :devil:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> She has black hair I saw u cat


 
Oh, I saw someone that I though might have been Kitty, but she was blonde...
You saw me....
:hmm:

You didn't say hurrow though 



AshMashMash said:


> I saw you and said hi! And I have just realised now that I should have bought those stick insects! :devil:


You did say hello  You were the only one who did rofl 

It dawned on me a few minutes after that we should have arranged something lol. Will you be at PRAS though?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

MissCat said:


> You did say hello  You were the only one who did rofl
> 
> It dawned on me a few minutes after that we should have arranged something lol. Will you be at PRAS though?


That's the kinda guy I am 8) :lol2:

I will! Shall I bring 'em down? I feel you will give them a better life than I might :blush::lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Ally what happened to your usual colourful clothing, winter's definitely arrived LOL


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

MissCat said:


> Rubbish as in, no I didn't (it was the legs that made me think it was you lol). Or rubbish that I didn't say hello? lol. I didn't realise it was you til you walked off with Ash and I was mildly preoccupied with all the pretties ^_^


Rubbish that you didn't say hi! But then being preoccupied with pretties is totally a good excuse!



Poxicator said:


> Ally what happened to your usual colourful clothing, winter's definitely arrived LOL


You got lucky seeing me in bright things at the BTS, I'm a boring sod usually 
That irmina of mine still hasn't laid a sac? I thought they were quicker then this...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

they usually are quick Ally
One of the other breeders who was given a MM at the same time as you produced a sac but it was subsequently eaten, the female moulted and then ate the male :/
My female ate the male and then moulted
The male I gave to you was the last of the trio I had, but he did manage to mate with RPAR's female and produce 60+slings, and I sold my share yesterday.
I was hoping you'd pass again so I could say hello but yesterday was a day of half conversations


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Poxicator said:


> they usually are quick Ally
> One of the other breeders who was given a MM at the same time as you produced a sac but it was subsequently eaten, the female moulted and then ate the male :/
> My female ate the male and then moulted
> The male I gave to you was the last of the trio I had, but he did manage to mate with RPAR's female and produce 60+slings, and I sold my share yesterday.
> I was hoping you'd pass again so I could say hello but yesterday was a day of half conversations


There were sp many people that I thought "I'll pop back later to say hi" but totally didn't get wround to it!
Well, she's not moulted yet (says with fingers crossed!) so I guess we'll see!


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> That's the kinda guy I am 8) :lol2:
> 
> I will! Shall I bring 'em down? I feel you will give them a better life than I might :blush::lol2:


 Yeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh go on them  Thank you  xxxxxx


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Ally what happened to your usual colourful clothing, winter's definitely arrived LOL


U got me wanting a ivy colony now god fanned it only reason I asked the newly question as to how bad they are is we have a baby so makes me a little bit para u selling the group u had with u ? As for the arguement thing one been thinking and although I've had alot of argiememta here not with u I tend to keep quiet in the t section.as I'm.a bit of a,newb so just learning so hardly in a position.to start fishing out advice or argueing
U got any pics,of ur community setups
?


----------



## Lex (Sep 11, 2008)

I saw disappointingly few people. Not through lack of trying, I was looking and everything. Even went to the pub, but not no avail. 
But who I did see was;
Ash 
Ally
Twiglet
Fangio
Jaykickboxer (although I didn't realise it at the time)
And Jamie and biffy. I totally hadn't forgotten. No matter what you say.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Lex said:


> I saw disappointingly few people. Not through lack of trying, I was looking and everything. Even went to the pub, but not no avail.
> But who I did see was;
> Ash
> Ally
> ...


How on earth did you miss Jamie and Biffy?!
We ate lunch with them... :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

And Jamie and that other guy?

I saw Dave from a distance too.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Ally said:


> Biffy?!


That's the one! I don't know if it technically counts as "meeting" for me... didn't chat too much, probs can't add it to "my list"  :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Lex said:


> I saw disappointingly few people. Not through lack of trying, I was looking and everything. Even went to the pub, but not no avail.
> But who I did see was;
> Ash
> Ally
> ...


I thought it wa u was gonna,say but never seen a,pic with u and ali tight so just assumed u looked a lot like lex


----------

